# When will i start seeing the ear go up



## LaurenAuslan14 (Jul 12, 2015)

My puppy is 7 weeks, I feel like his ears are really big and floppy and feel like there no lift to his ears at all yet. 
What do yall think?


----------



## DogWalker (Jun 16, 2015)

He's just a little guy. They will perk up soon enough


----------



## LaurenAuslan14 (Jul 12, 2015)

Okay, I just have seen 8 week old pups on here with ears standing or starting to, just got worried a bit


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

LaurenAuslan14 said:


> Okay, I just have seen 8 week old pups on here with ears standing or starting to, just got worried a bit


I have a litter of 5. Well, had, three have gone to their new homes already. The two small females have had their ears up by 5 weeks. One male had 1 ear up around the same time, and the other would go up and down, now they are both down since he has gained considerable weight since then. Other two males look just like yours. 

According to my vet, the females were tiny and lighter, which made it easier to get their ears up so early. The males are little chunky butts, so she said their ears will take a little while longer in coming up. 

But I am no expert. My two previous GSD's ears were up by 8 weeks, then went up and down during teething.


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

Every pup is different, Bears were up at 8 weeks, went down until about 11 weeks.. They have been up ever since and he is now 5 months with only a few teeth left to lose. I would start worrying around 6-7 months if they haven't gone up. If they go up once they will go up again.. I hear lots of things to chew will help strengthen that area.


----------



## Farsi4ever (Oct 11, 2015)

amburger16 said:


> Every pup is different, Bears were up at 8 weeks, went down until about 11 weeks.. They have been up ever since and he is now 5 months with only a few teeth left to lose. I would start worrying around 6-7 months if they haven't gone up. If they go up once they will go up again.. I hear lots of things to chew will help strengthen that area.


mine is 3 months ears never came up till now


----------



## Farsi4ever (Oct 11, 2015)

jschrest said:


> I have a litter of 5. Well, had, three have gone to their new homes already. The two small females have had their ears up by 5 weeks. One male had 1 ear up around the same time, and the other would go up and down, now they are both down since he has gained considerable weight since then. Other two males look just like yours.
> 
> According to my vet, the females were tiny and lighter, which made it easier to get their ears up so early. The males are little chunky butts, so she said their ears will take a little while longer in coming up.
> 
> But I am no expert. My two previous GSD's ears were up by 8 weeks, then went up and down during teething.


mine wont have his ear up ever up is that wrong hes 3 months


----------



## BallsofMeat (Apr 11, 2015)

Ears go up faster on smaller dogs. Your puppy may just be large.


----------



## jkristia (Jun 7, 2007)

Lunas just came up this past week, she is 11 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## wgsdky (Oct 15, 2015)

He looks like he might get there soon!

One of my previous gsds look like him and his ears didn't come on till he was 3 months or so. We did help him along with puppy milk (calcium).


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Chase's came up at 3 months you'll know when they are about to come up the ears will be folded forward. Here is a pic of Chase on his 3 month birthday


----------



## Shwood24 (Oct 28, 2015)

My guy's ears went up and back down for the longest time during the first few months and now they're huge. Haha


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

My pups ears started to go up at 3 months. One ear at a time. By 16 weeks both ears were up and stayed up. I heard when the pup chews it strengthens that muscle. Usually you see the flap of the ear start to shift to the outside instead of facing front getting ready to start its descent upwards. By 5 -6 months if no signs of ears going up contact your breeder for some advise. Love those puppy ears!!!!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

It depends on the dog. Try giving things to chew. Pretty much all of my dogs had their ears completely up by 12 weeks, but I've seen them not come up until 4 1/2 months. I would start worrying if they aren't up at 5 months or if they seem creased. You can tape if they aren't.


----------



## Kirkiko (Jan 17, 2015)

My females went up at 12 weeks and never been down since


----------



## Rolisaac (Apr 16, 2015)

Ours had one up at 8 weeks. That one will droop and stand throughout the day depending on what she's focused on. I don't think I've seen her other ear stand all the way, but it isn't as droopy as when we first got her. I think it's cute to see them flop up and down when she runs.


----------



## ODINsFREKI (Jul 30, 2013)

Relax!  They will pop up soon! If you have your puppy play a little tug of war and their ears are erect while biting, they will be just fine. They should pop up any week now and if they drop again while teething, don't be alarmed. If for some reason they never go up, you can put some tear mender glue on the rims of the ears to train them. It's safe and non toxic and comes out with shedding after the job is done. Try not to play with the ears or let other dogs around your puppy since a bite to the ears or an accidental tug can hinder the development of the cartilage in the ear. 

Good luck!


----------



## mardad (Oct 23, 2015)

This is our Sieben. The left ear was up until 2 days ago. Now they are both floppy.  She will be 4 months Tuesday.


----------



## mardad (Oct 23, 2015)

Sorry bout the sideways pic.


----------

